# Die Stadt besitzt durchaus so etwas wie Großstadtflair



## Silvi

1)Die Stadt hat etwa 30.0000 Einwohner-besitz aber durchaus so etwas wie "Großstadtflair".
2)Von der vorgestellten Location liegt sie etwa 60 km Entfernung.
3)Für das Filmen/ Fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Straßen und Aussichtsplätze muss ein schriftlicher Antrag gestellt werden.

I have problems in the translation(into English or Spanish)  of these sentences.Could you help me?  Thank u.


----------



## Whodunit

Silvi said:
			
		

> 1)Die Stadt hat etwa 30.000 Einwohner-besitz*t* aber durchaus so etwas wie *ein* "Großstadtflair".
> 2)Von der vorgestellten Location liegt sie etwa 60 km *e*ntfern*t*.
> 3)Für das Filmen/ Fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Straßen und Aussichtsplätze muss ein schriftlicher Antrag gestellt werden.
> 
> I have problems in the translation(into English or Spanish)  of these sentences.Could you help me?  Thank u.




Where did you get them? Some of these are not quite correct. But let's translate:
1.)The town has about 30,000 residents, but it seems to have anything like a "big city aura".
2.)It's approximately 40 m[iles] (60 km) away from the represented location.
3.)In order to film / take (some) photographs off the asphalted streets and places you have to file a written application (for).

As I said, sorry not knowing Spanish.


----------



## Silvi

Thanks a lot. They come from something similar to a brochure.


----------



## Jade

Silvi said:
			
		

> 1)Die Stadt hat etwa 30.0000 Einwohner-besitz aber durchaus so etwas wie "Großstadtflair".
> 2)Von der vorgestellten Location  liegt sie etwa 60 km Entfernung.
> 3)Für das Filmen/ Fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Straßen und Aussichtsplätze muss ein schriftlicher Antrag gestellt werden.
> 
> I have problems in the translation(into English or Spanish)  of these sentences.Could you help me?  Thank u.




1,- Die Stadt hat etwas 30.000 Einwohner, besitzt jedoch durchaus so etwas wie Gross(sz)stadtflair.

2.- If you are putting Location in german for location in English, this is wrong. The location in English, is die Lage in German. Could you please send the original sentence?

3.- Filmen und fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Strass(sz)en und Aussichtsplätze, muss schriftlich beantragt werden.

3.-


----------



## Whodunit

Jade said:
			
		

> 1,- Die Stadt hat etwas 30.000 Einwohner, besitzt jedoch durchaus so etwas wie Gross(sz)stadtflair.
> 
> 2.- If you are putting Location in german for location in English, this is wrong. The location in English, is die Lage in German. Could you please send the original sentence?
> 
> 3.- Filmen und fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Strass(sz)en und Aussichtsplätze, muss schriftlich beantragt werden.
> 
> 3.-



No, you're first sentence is wrong:
1. Die Stadt hat *zwar* nur etwa 30.000 Einwohner, *doch man hat den Anschein, es herrsche dort schon fast eine Art* Großstadtflair.
2. Translations for location:
- Lage
- Platz
- Stelle
- Standort
- Ort
- Örtlichkeit
- Ausfindigmachen (das)
- Lokalisierung
- Ortung
- _AmE_. Grundstück
- _AmE_. angewiesenes Land
- _Film_: Gelände für Außenaufnahmen
- _Film_: Drehort
- Niederlassung
- Siedlung
- _EDV_: Speicherstelle
- _EDV_: Speicheradresse

3. Filmen und *F*otografieren abseits der asphaltierten Straßen und Aussichtsplätze muss* schriftlich beantragt werden.

*conjunctive is better in a colloquial sentence
*indicative is better in a refined sentence.


----------



## Mr. Sonora

pero no estoy seguro que esta correctol...


1. La ciudad tiene treinta mil ciudanos, peros se siento como esta un capital (ciudad muy grande).

2. Desde la ubicación hacen como 60 kilometros. 

3. Para tomar videos/ fotos afuera de los calles/ miradores pavamientos  ocupan tener registros del govierno escribitos. 

Creo que no esta correcto pero ojalá que entiendes.... yo no habla bien español, pero yo entiendo lo áleman. 

Mr. Sonora

1)Die Stadt hat etwa 30.0000 Einwohner-besitz aber durchaus so etwas wie "Großstadtflair".
2)Von der vorgestellten Location liegt sie etwa 60 km Entfernung.
3)Für das Filmen/ Fotografieren abseits der asphaltierten Straßen und Aussichtsplätze muss ein schriftlicher Antrag gestellt werden.

I have problems in the translation(into English or Spanish)  of these sentences.Could you help me?  Thank u.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Silvi

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

Mr. Sonora said:
			
		

> pero no estoy seguro que esta correctol...
> 
> 
> 1. La ciudad tiene treinta mil ciudanos, peros se siento como esta un capital (ciudad muy grande).
> 
> 2. Desde la ubicación hacen como 60 kilometros.
> 
> 3. Para tomar videos/ fotos afuera de los calles/ miradores pavamientos  ocupan tener registros del govierno escribitos.
> 
> Creo que no esta correcto pero ojalá que entiendes.... yo no habla bien español, pero yo entiendo lo áleman.
> 
> Mr. Sonora



Thanks a lot, since I don't know Spanish.


----------



## Jadriman

Espero que este español suene un poco menos guiri:  


 1) La ciudad tiene aproximadamente 30.000 habitantes, pero tiene aspecto de gran ciudad.

 2) Desde el lugar presentado hay una distancia de unos 60 km.

 3) Para filmar o fotografiar, se debe rellenar una petición escrita. De esto se excluyen las calles asfaltadas y los puntos de observacion.


 De todas formas mi traduccion tambien me suena un poco rara

 Un saludo a todos


----------

